# Print Studio Pro and LR and Windows 10



## ronaldbyram (Jan 11, 2020)

Hey gang, ANyone know how to use Canon Print Studio Pro add ON in Lightromm CC classic? I installed the software but can not get LR to identity. Maybe I have installed in a wrong folder? Or do we need this add on for LR and the PRO-100?


----------



## LDS (Jan 13, 2020)

The installer should identity the LR folder and install it correctly. Did you use a recent installer from Canon web site?

Anyway you don't need the add-on to print from LR.

I usually don't use it, because it can't perform output sharpening (something LR can do automatically when printing) so you have to do it yourself separately for the given target output. But it does have some specific features that may be useful.


----------

